# Fishkill/Poughkeepsie, NY Area help needed.



## JuanBlack (Feb 15, 2015)

I just move up to the Hudson Valley from NYC and need any help/connections finding dart frog supplies. Any help would be highly appreciated!


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

When I lived in Middletown the only thing I found was the internet. I happend to pick out once and found a guy in Jersey leaving the hobby as I started and wiped him out. Of not for that I probably wouldn't be here now. So definitely check the classifieds once and a while


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

My auto correct is nuts, I apologize . I LUCKED OUT


----------



## JuanBlack (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey thank you so much. I was thinking that my only hope was the Internet. Where do you recommend ordering supplies from?


John from Brooklyn


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

NEHERP is great to deal with,and not too far away!


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Perhaps Vivariums In The Mist in NY is not too far from you.

Custom Vivarium and Terrarium Displays and Supplies


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

I live just south of Poughkeepsie and order from NE Herp all the time. They usually ship within a day and the transit time is only one day to our area via Fed Ex Ground. I highly recommend this supplier.


----------

